# to-Infinitive



## WildWest

Merhaba. Bu başlığı İngilizce tartışılan foruma açmak istemedim, zira verilecek muhtemel cevapların beni pek de tatmin etmeyeceğini düşündüm. O nedenle buraya açmayı uygun gördüm. Belki bir ihtimâl buradan sonra oraya da açarım. Sıkıntıma gelirsek; to'nun kullanımı aşağıdaki cümlelerde infinitive diye tahmin ediyorum. -ing gelmediğine göre preposition olamaz zira. Fakat takıldığım nokta, bunları Türkçe'ye çevirirken nasıl muamele edileceği konusu. Aşağıdaki örneklerden sadece (a), (g) ve (h) Gossip Girl'den alıntı, diğerleri kendime ait örnekler:

a. Betrayal is a bitter pill to swallow.
b. Love is a hard thing to find.
c. It's quite a long way to go.
d. There is nowhere to hide.
e. There are still five days to go.
f.  This is a difficult problem to solve/sort out.
g.  I have a party to attend.
h.  I have a party to host.
ı.   Women are impossible to understand.
i.   You have some questions to answer.
j.   He is rather impossible to get on with.

Şimdi bunların kendimce çevirilerini yazacağım. Aslında başta, önce sizin yorumlarınızı etkilemeyeyim diye yazmayacaktım fakat sonra bu kararımı değiştirdim. English Only'de bu soruyu muhtemelen "Hepsi infinitive işte" diyerek cevaplayacaklar. Burada önemli olan, hepsi zaten infinitive, ama bizim çevirirken kullandığımız dilin uslübu. Sırasıyla çeviriyorum. Siz kendinize göre yorumlarsanız, hatta ekstra ve farklı örnek aklınıza geliyorsa verirseniz çok iyi olur. Tüm neti dolaştım sayılmaz ama baktığım yerlerde böyle sonda yer alan infinitive formuna dair bir şey bulamadım. Her neyse:

a. İhanet yutması acı bir haptır.
b. Aşk bulması/bulunması zor (olan) bir şey.
c. Bu, gitmesi oldukça uzun (sürecek) bir yol.
d. Saklanacak bir yer yok.
e. Hâlâ (geçmesi gereken) beş gün var.
f. Bu, çözülmesi zor bir problem.
g. Katılmam gereken bir parti var.
h. Ev sahipliğini yapmam gereken bir parti var.
ı. Kadınlar anlaması/anlaşılması zor (canlılar).
i. Cevaplaman gereken bazı sorular var.
j. Geçinmesi oldukça zor birisi.

Şimdi, bu altı çizili kısımlarda farkettiyseniz iki tür çevirme stili mevcut. 1) -mesi/ması (gereken) 2) -ecek/acak. Farkettiyseniz, adamların infinitive dediği, bu tip yapılarda deyim yerindeyse bir sıfata dönüşüyor bizim dile uyarlanınca. Siz bunları nasıl çevirirdiniz? Bunlardan başka aklınıza gelen bu tarz infinitive cümleleri var mı, varsa neler? Son olarak bununla ilgilenen yerli veya yabancı siteler var mı bildiğiniz? Teşekkürler şimdiden.


----------



## adelan

Burada önemli olan anlambilim ve çeşitlilik. Örnek "You have some questions to answer" cümlesini ben cevaplaman gereken diye çevirmezdim, o zaman "You have to answer some questions"  ile aynı anlama gelirdi ki aynı anlamda zaten diyenler çıkacaktır. Bu diğer have örnekleri için de geçerli. Benim tercihim "cevaplayacağın birkaç soru var" olurdu. Burada ben "have to" hissetmiyorum çünkü cevaplamak zorunda değil. Sadece biz soruları cevaplamasını istiyoruz.

Biz makale yazarken to+fiil kalıbını türkçede "için" e karşılık olarak kullanırız. To'dan önceki cümleciğin direkt etkilediği bir fiil olarak ve ilk cümleciğin nedeni gibi. continuous durumlarda for'a döner. Bu yüzden unbiased olamıyorum ve cümlelerde altta yatan "mek/mak için" anlamını görüyorum. Ama türkçeye için ile çevrildiğinde doğal durmadığının da farkındayım. Saklanmak için hiç bir yer yok tuhaf geliyor. Saklanacak/saklanılacak daha uygun duruyor fakat Türkçede anlamı değiştirmiyor.

Bu arada bazı cümleler mesi-ması ile cevrilebilir ama mesi-ması gereken anlamında değil sadece mesi-ması. Aşk bulması/bulunması zor olan birşeydir en güzel çeviri geliyor bana. Altında gereken anlamı yok dikkat ettiyseniz.

Umarım nacizane biraz fikir verebilmişimdir.


----------



## Rallino

Bence _-mesi gereken_ şeklinde çevirdiğiniz yapı sadece _have_ fiilinden kaynaklı olabilir.

İngilizcede _have to _diye bir kalıp mevcut; ama ben tam bundan bahsetmiyorum.

Bu olgu benim de ilgimi çekmişti; diğer Avrupa dillerinde İngilizcede olduğu gibi kalıplaşmış bir _have to_ (sahip olmak + yönelme bildiren edat) yapısı olmamasına rağmen zaman zman diğer dillerde de bu gözlemleniyor:

Fransızca: _Il a un projet à finir._(He has a project to finish.)
İtalyanca: _Luigi ha molte cose da fare. _(Luigi has many things to do.)

Hattâ o kadar da yakın bir dil olmayan Yunancada bile:
_Εγώ έχω ένα γράμμα να διαβάσω. _(I have a letter to read.)

Bu dillerin herbirinde _gereklilik_ bildiren ayrı fiiller mevcutken, arada böyle yapılara da rastlıyoruz. Ve, en doğru çevirisi _gereken/gerekli_ şeklinde olsa da, sırf mantığa ışık tutmak için bence bu yapıları, biraz zorlayarak da olsa, "-mek için", "-mek amacıyla", ya da "-ecek" diyerek de çevirebiliriz. Hattâ, ana fiil _have_ olduğu için, belki de _bir göreve sahip olmak_ anlamı yatıyor diye düşünebiliriz temelinde.

_Bitirmek için bir proje var elimde.
Yapma amacı güttüğüm bir çok şeyim var.
Okumam için bir mektup var bende.
_
Sizin cümlelerinize bakarsak:



> e. Hâlâ (geçmesi gereken) beş gün var. - Ya da, _Hâlâ geçecek olan beş gün var_
> g. Katılmam gereken bir parti var. - Ya da, _Katılacak olduğum bir parti var. / Bir partiye katılma görevim var._
> h. Ev sahipliğini yapmam gereken bir parti var. Ya da, _Ev sahipliği yapacağım bir parti var. / Bir partiye ev sahipliği yapma görevim var._
> i. Cevaplaman gereken bazı sorular var. - Ya da, _Cevaplayacağın bazı sorular var. / Bazı sorulara cevap verme yükümlülüğündesin._



Bu yukarıdakilerin hiçbirini alternatif çeviri olarak sunmuyorum; tersine, çok yapay bir Türkçe oluyor; ama 'Acaba cümle içindeki _to-Infinitive_'ler iki farklı anlamama mı sahip yoksa temelde aynı mantıktan mı geliyorlar?' sorunsalına bir perspektif katmak için.


----------



## WildWest

Teşekkürler yorumlarınız için. Öncelikle, bence bu _have to_ yapısından biraz ayrılıyor (have....to....diye giden cümleler için konuşursak). _have to_ yapısında, evet, _must_ durumundan zayıf ama yine de bir zorunluluk var. Bu asıl sorumdaki cümlelerde bu zorunluluğun olmadığını düşünüyorum. Belki çeviriden kaynaklı. Gerçi İngilizce'deki çoğu şeyi oturttuktan sonra artık Türkçe mantığından sıyrılmak gerekiyor doğru yorumlamak adına. Yine de kafam karışıyor. 
Hatta, have olan yapıları kenara koyarsak elimizde ilk cümle kalıyor, Gossip Girl'ün eski bölümlerinden birinden alıntı olan. 
"Love is a bitter pill to swallow". Bunda malum have yapısı yok ama o hâlde, cümle sonunda bir infinitive mevcut. Burada yutulması gereken demek zaten yanlış da, yine de irdelemek lazım bunu. İngiliz/Amerikan gözüyle cümleyi okuyunca zaten sıkıntısız hatta artık alıştığımız için; en azından ben, cümleleri öyle okuyup anlayıp geçiyorum. Acaba Türkçe'deki versiyonları nelerdir diye merak ettim.


----------



## adelan

Rallino'nun Yunanca örneğinden ilhamla, belki daha güzel anlatabilirim bu sefer.

Bunları birer diyalog olarak düşünürsek. 

- I have to read lots of books (in one month) - How bad!  Okumak zorunda olduğum (istemeye istemeye) çok kitap var. Yükümlülüğüm var. Have to kalıbından dolayı "lots of" ve "in one month" negatif anlamlarda. lots of >> o kadar çok ki  in one month >> sadece 1 ayım var

-I have lots of books to read (in one month) -How nice!  Okuyacağım (seve seve) (daha) çok kitap var. Okumak için çok kitabım var. Hiç bir yükümlülüğüm yok. lots of >>> Çok kitabım var ve ben çok mutluyum. in one month >> bir ay için, bir ayda bitiririm ben bunları. Anlamlar pozitif.

Ya da ben hep pozitif anlamlı cümleler yazdığım için bana böyle geliyor


----------



## WildWest

Şimdi başka bir örnek daha geldi aklıma, yine Gossip Girl'de geçen bir cümle:

Maria Antoinette was one of her favourite roles to play.

Buradaki to play örneğin. Benim verdiğim kalıplardan büsbütün farklı. Bunu nasıl yorumlayabiliriz? İngilizce olarak düşündüğümde sorun yok, anlıyorum zaten de. Bizim dile uyarlanmak istendiğinde sıkıntılar başlıyor.


----------



## adelan

Benim tercihim "Maria Antoinette *oynamayı* en sevdiği rollerden biriydi"


----------



## WildWest

adelan said:


> Benim tercihim "Maria Antoinette *oynamayı* en sevdiği rollerden biriydi"



Kulağa iyi geliyor bu. Ama diğerlerinden farklı. İşte bizim dile göre değişik takılar ekliyoruz aynı kalıba. İnfinitive'in bu versiyonuyla ilgili herhangi bir Türkçe sitenin dilbilgisel yaklaşımı olduğunu sanmıyorum. İngilizce olanlar da dediğim gibi infinitive deyip geçiyorlar bu konuyu. Nereden nasıl araştıracağımı bilemedim.


----------



## adelan

Fakat bu gerçekten infinitive. Bildiğimiz mastar hali. Do you want to play ile aynı. Oynamak ister misin? Buradaki "oynamak" o cümlede "oynamayı" olmuş. Yukarıda bahsettiğimiz yapılacak eylem ya da neden-sonuç durumu burada yok.


----------



## WildWest

Ama o bildiğimiz infinitive kalıplarında Do you want to play örneğinde olduğu gibi iki tane fiil uç uca eklenmiş konumda olmuyor mu? Burada to play ifadesinin altını çizdiği şey one of her favourite roles gibi.


----------



## adelan

Haklısınız ama cümleyi anlamını bozmadan yeniden yazarsak "Maria Antoinette was one of the favorite roles he/she liked to play" olmaz mı? To play aynı kaldığından do you want to play ile aynı yapıda değil midir?? Bana aynı geliyor ama bu saatte çok yorgunum yanılıyor olabilirim. Takdir yine sizindir ama brainstorming candır onu biliyorum


----------



## WildWest

Bu şekilde de yorumlanabilir aslında, evet. Yani yapıyı anlaması karışık değil özünde ama işi Türkçe'ye vurmaya kalktığımızda garipsiyoruz biraz. Gayet yoğun kullanılan bir kalıp İngilizce'de ama bizim yabancı gramer sitelerine veya kitaplarına baktığımızda çok yüzeysel ele alıyor bu infinitive olayını. Mesela bir iki gündür dinlediğim şarkının birinden yine;

Everybody's got a secret to hide.

Aşağı yukarı, herkesin saklayacak bir sırrı vardır, gibi çevrilir sanıyorum bu.


----------



## adelan

Katılıyorum. Çeviri biraz da cümlenin zamanı ile ilgili. Everybody has a secret to hide = Herkesin saklayacak/sakladığı/saklayacağı bir sır vardır diye çevrilebilir fakat zamanı net değil. 

Everybody had a secret to hide = Herkesin sakladığı bir sır vardı diye çevrilmeli bence, çünkü eğer saklayacağı anlamı taşısaydı belirtilmeydi diye düşünüyorum. 

Diğer fikrim hala sabit, bu cümlelerin zorunluluk içerdiğini düşünmüyorum. 

Secret ve to hide arasında çeviriyi netleştirecek birşey olmaması en büyük problem. I have a secret (that I - prefer/have preferred/preferred/will prefer/have/) to hide cümlesinde parantez içindeki her kalıp başka bir çeviriyi beraberinde getirir. (Prefer fiilini ek olarak koydum ki zaman kiplerini yerleştireyim diye, yoksa çeviride yok)

Aslında cümlelerde tam ve mutlak bir netlik olmadığı için sohbet ediyoruz ya biraz da. - I have a secret to hide -Why? - Cos I have to - Hmm. What is your secret - I'm not gonna tell you. Böyle uzar

Fakat - I have a secret that I won't tell anyone and I have to hide - Ok.  Sohbet bitti bile. Geçmiş olsun


----------



## WildWest

Evet, o açıdan doğru.

 Derine inildiğinde karışıyor iyice. Bunu asıl yabancılara sormak gerek belki ama onların da direk hepsi infinitive diye kestirip atmasından çekiniyorum. Bazı infinitive cümleler bariz amaç anlamı taşırken, bazıları öyle olmayabiliyor, bir kısmı da işte bu kalıpta oluyor. Her neyse, belki bunu English Only forumuna da açarım her ne kadar oradan hiç umudum olmasa da.
Cevaplar için teşekkürler.


----------



## karabugul

to+v1 yada V+ing fiilden isim yapma ekleridir. dolayısıyla -me, -ma olarak okunurlar. yani onlara isim gibi davranmak gerekir. Ancak bir çok kursta to+verb -mek mak için olarak öğretilir. in order to da mek mak demektir.
I have a lot of books to read. burada to read okuma eylemini yapacağım bir çok kitap kitap var demektir ki bunu "okuyacak" olarak çevirmek daha mantıklı geliyor bana. infinitive zaten adı üzerinde sonsuzluzluğa giden demektir ki buda gelecekte yapılacak bir eylemden haber veriyor burda zamanın ne kadar uzun yada kısa olduğunu zaman zarfı yada adverb clause kullanarak belirtebiliriz. Tabi esas mesele fillerin anlamını ve kullanımı bilmek.

 I refused to talk to him. Onunla konuşmayı reddetim. Dikkat ederseniz burada nesne olmuş onunla konuş-mayı yani "konuşma" olayı nı reddetmiş bilerek konuş-ma diyorum çünkü bu fiil değil bir isimdir. Burada refuse cümlenin yüklemidir.

to talk
talking     her ikiside konuş-ma demektir. Soruya kendimce şu cevabı verebilirim. sizin infinitive cümlenizde to+verb cümlenin hangi ögesini oluşturuyor bunu bilirseniz cümleyi istediğiniz gibi şekillerebilirsiniz.

Betrayal is *a bitter pill to swallow.*  yut-ma-sı acı bir hap (sıfat tamlaması) -me, -ma
Love is *a hard thing to find. * bulun-ma-sı zor bir şey (sıfat tamlaması) -me, -ma
There is *nowhere to hide.   *saklanabileceği hiç bir yer (sıfat tamlaması)* -*ecek, -acak saklabile-ceği
There are still *five days to go*. gidilecek beş gün (sıfat tamlaması) -ecek -acak
You have *some questions to answer. *Cevaplanması gerek*en* bazı sorular -en -an yada cevaplana-cak bazı sorular

yani kısacası burda bu arkadaşların aslında fiilden isime dönüştüğünü ve cümlelerde bir öbek oluşturduğunu görüyoruz dolayısıyla sizin yukarda örneğini verdiğiniz cümlelerin birer sıfat tamlaması olduğunu farkediyoruz.
okumak (fill)
okunacak (sıfat) olmuş. bu da bizi Türkçede yıllarca öğretilmeye çalışılan üniversite giriş sınavlarında karşımıza konulan sıfat fiile görütüyor.
-an
-ası
-mez
-ar
-dik
-ecek
-miş

anası mezar dikecekmiş. işte bu yüzden çok zorlanıyoruz.

anası mezar dikecekmiş

anladığımı aktarmaya çalıştım. Kesin bilgiler değildir. yani ben bu işi böyle çözüyorum. herkese saygılar.


----------

